

Over 200GB of Traffic a day? Hacked? Try this. - boonez123

Check ProxyRequests On in your apache configuration files. Turn that ProxyRequest Off<p>Apparently I had this setting to On and someone was using my server as a Forward Proxy!!! OUCH.
======
Groxx
Any idea if this is on by default?

Thanks for the heads-up! I'd vote it up, but I'm not really sure this is the
right place for this. Useful information, to be sure, but eehhhh....

------
pacifika
According to proxy.conf:

    
    
            #turning ProxyRequests on and allowing proxying from all may allow
            #spammers to use your proxy to send email.

